# Power button camera key mod



## jwaves (May 31, 2012)

Hey guys i'm knew to rootzwiki I spend alot of time over on xda but they make it so difficult to post comments. But anyway I a have 4.2.1 rom that im running on my vzw galaxy nexus pretty good rom in my opinion in regards to performance and battery life. It has the 4.2 camera app with photosphere and everything and there isnt any option to add use the power button to take picures. I loved that feature it just made it easier to take pictures. I was wondering if there's any way I can try to add this mod to the rom that im using without having to wait for the dev to add it in a future update.


----------



## brkshr (Jun 16, 2011)

jwaves said:


> Hey guys i'm knew to rootzwiki I spend alot of time over on xda but they make it so difficult to post comments. But anyway I a have 4.2.1 rom that im running on my vzw galaxy nexus pretty good rom in my opinion in regards to performance and battery life. It has the 4.2 camera app with photosphere and everything and there isnt any option to add use the power button to take picures. I loved that feature it just made it easier to take pictures. I was wondering if there's any way I can try to add this mod to the rom that im using without having to wait for the dev to add it in a future update.


Try using the gallery apk from CM10.1. Not GApps. The CM camera has that feature, but you lose photosphere because it's not open source.

Edit: on second thought. I'm not positive that CM has that working on the GNex yet. Maybe someone can confirm?


----------



## Mellen_hed (Aug 11, 2011)

I do believe AOKP just merged it, but can't speak for CM

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## jwaves (May 31, 2012)

Mellen_hed said:


> I do believe AOKP just merged it, but can't speak for CM
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


so how would I go about doing this should i flash the aokp rom and try to pull the camera app?


----------



## brkshr (Jun 16, 2011)

jwaves said:


> so how would I go about doing this should i flash the aokp rom and try to pull the camera app?


Download the ROM. Take the apk out of the download (system/apps/gallery.apk or googlegallery.apk) & replace the one on your phone with it. You can add .bak to the end of your original gallery.apk (gallery.apk.bak) in case it doesn't work, you just rename it back. Set permissions to rw-r-r using a file manager (in root explorer, long press on file, permissions). Reboot.

Or, take the apk out on your computer & put it in the ROM.zip that you will flash.

Sent from my Nexus 4


----------



## jwaves (May 31, 2012)

so I just flashed that Aokp rom and the camera app didnt have the mod either.


----------



## Jubakuba (Sep 8, 2011)

jwaves said:


> so I just flashed that Aokp rom and the camera app didnt have the mod either.


It was just merged recently.
And...your gapps probably overwrote the gallery included in the rom.


----------



## jwaves (May 31, 2012)

Jubakuba said:


> It was just merged recently.
> And...your gapps probably overwrote the gallery included in the rom.


was this in the mr1 build? that was the latest one I saw up and I checked the gallery before I flashed the gapps and I still didnt see an option for it within the settings. Maybe one of you guys could provide me with the correct apk that I could just flash onto mine? Because when I flash any 4.2.1 rom my file directory gets all messed up even with the latest version of the clockwork recovery.


----------



## Shooshi (Dec 31, 2011)

jwaves said:


> was this in the mr1 build? that was the latest one I saw up and I checked the gallery before I flashed the gapps and I still didnt see an option for it within the settings. Maybe one of you guys could provide me with the correct apk that I could just flash onto mine? Because when I flash any 4.2.1 rom my file directory gets all messed up even with the latest version of the clockwork recovery.


I also tried pulling the from the newest build on aokp.co and it doesn't have the mod... Does anyone know which rom or gapps I can pull from that has the mod. It doesn't have to have photosphere.

Thanks!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Mellen_hed (Aug 11, 2011)

You need to download a "nightly", compile your own, or wait until the next official release. Stevespear's PUB thread probably has the newest nightly available without me going around to check

Sent from my Nexus 10 using RootzWiki


----------



## jwaves (May 31, 2012)

turns out they have exactly what im looking for there was a modded camera app created but its for the Galaxy s3 =/ I flashed it anyways out of desperation but as I expected its riddled with bugs being that it wasnt meant for the Gnex. My question is if one was made for the Gs3 on 4.1.2 why isnt here a Gnex version floating around yet

here's the version I came across:

http://goo.im/devs/liquidsmooth/extras


----------



## Jubakuba (Sep 8, 2011)

THERE IS.
We've explained it for two pages now.
How you're still so confused is beyond me.


----------



## jwaves (May 31, 2012)

Jubakuba said:


> THERE IS.
> We've explained it for two pages now.
> How you're still so confused is beyond me.


ok well I cant find this imaginary place. I checked everywhere you guys mentioned and nothing. if you have a link or something that would be greatly appreciated


----------



## Jubakuba (Sep 8, 2011)

As explained.
Steve's builds had it.
AOKP section...
You know. Where the AOKP ROM is located.
And build 2 is out. It has it as well.

You're a big boy.
You can find it.


----------



## jwaves (May 31, 2012)

Jubakuba said:


> As explained.
> Steve's builds had it.
> AOKP section...
> You know. Where the AOKP ROM is located.
> ...


I know where its located im refferring to the app. I dont want to flash 4.2 because as i stated earlier in this thread it completely messes up my directories. SOOO I was looking to see if i could simply find the app to avoid that problem. Would you know how to avoid that problem? I flashed the latest recovery and it still happens.


----------



## Jubakuba (Sep 8, 2011)

brkshr said:


> Download the ROM. Take the apk out of the download (system/apps/gallery.apk or googlegallery.apk) & replace the one on your phone with it. You can add .bak to the end of your original gallery.apk (gallery.apk.bak) in case it doesn't work, you just rename it back. Set permissions to rw-r-r using a file manager (in root explorer, long press on file, permissions). Reboot.
> 
> Or, take the apk out on your computer & put it in the ROM.zip that you will flash.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4


First page of the thread.
And your problem isn't a problem.

I suggest you learn what you're doing before continuing...you obviously have no idea what's going on ANYWHERE that I've seen thus far.


----------



## jwaves (May 31, 2012)

Jubakuba said:


> First page of the thread.
> And your problem isn't a problem.
> 
> I suggest you learn what you're doing before continuing...you obviously have no idea what's going on ANYWHERE that I've seen thus far.


clearly your not understanding what im trying to say. I didnt want to flash the rom because it ruins my directory. I cant restore any back ups and all the files are just messed up which is why i didnt want to flash a new rom. I already flashed the latest recoveries as stated but i keep running into the same problem with 4.2 roms. I'll figure it out thanks


----------



## Jubakuba (Sep 8, 2011)

jwaves said:


> clearly your not understanding what im trying to say. I didnt want to flash the rom because it ruins my directory. I cant restore any back ups and all the files are just messed up which is why i didnt want to flash a new rom. I already flashed the latest recoveries as stated but i keep running into the same problem with 4.2 roms. I'll figure it out thanks


No.
YOU'RE not understanding.
A] you're going to get the /0/ directory no matter what on 4.2.
Once.
You can then continue flashing as always.
Recovering a 4.1 nandroid means moving it to /data/media/ but if you stay on 4.2 plus there is NOTHING THAT NEEDS TI BE CHANGED.

AND did you even read what I quoted?
Take. App. Out.
Move to phone.
Feature now work.


----------



## brkshr (Jun 16, 2011)

jwaves said:


> I know where its located im refferring to the app. I dont want to flash 4.2 because as i stated earlier in this thread it completely messes up my directories. SOOO I was looking to see if i could simply find the app to avoid that problem. Would you know how to avoid that problem? I flashed the latest recovery and it still happens.


Are you saying that you are really on 4.1.2 , not 4.2.1 like it says in the OP? That's what I gather from your concerns with the directories, because that wouldn't be a concern if you were on a 4.2 ROM.

If that's the case, you're not going to get your mod. You can't use the 4.2 apk on a 4.1 ROM. Someone would have to make what you want. Either try to find a dev willing, or just switch to 4.2, it's going to happen sometime. Unless your fine with staying on 4.1 for the life of the phone.

Sent from my Nexus 4


----------



## jwaves (May 31, 2012)

brkshr said:


> Are you saying that you are really on 4.1.2 , not 4.2.1 like it says in the OP? That's what I gather from your concerns with the directories, because that wouldn't be a concern if you were on a 4.2 ROM.
> 
> If that's the case, you're not going to get your mod. You can't use the 4.2 apk on a 4.1 ROM. Someone would have to make what you want. Either try to find a dev willing, or just switch to 4.2, it's going to happen sometime. Unless your fine with staying on 4.1 for the life of the phone.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4


Yeah sorry if I was unclear on the version I was on I was on 4.1.2 and I was using the camera app with photosphere and everything while on it. I thought that was the 4.2 camera. I'm guessing the dev who made the rom through it in there. I ended up just flashing a pub rom stripping the camera app like you said and flashed back to my original rom. It all worked out for me thanks for all your help =)


----------

